# Just Ordered 8 AR 15's



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I placed an order for my friends and I through a shop in Delaware before the possible assault weapons ban. Kudos to the shop owner for not raising the price on these like some other places are doing! We didn't expect to purchase these right now but, better safe than sorry!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Everyone needs an assault rifle! Or 8!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Hell yeah!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't even buy one! I called my LGS and they told me they were completely out and they couldn't order me one. Now what?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

where at in delaware? Norton's? Did he say what the wait time would be?

on a side note.....any assault weapon listed on online auction places like gunbroker are going for incredible prices right now. I mean crazy!


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

SIG M400 enhanced that I paid 900 for day after Thanksgiving are going 1100 - 2200 bucks.

Heard that Magpul 30 round mags are going for $100. I picked up 3 20rd mags for 15 each just two weeks ago. Not that bad yet on GB.com but it's onlya matter of time.

Ammo is almost non-existant online and the local shops have jacked up prices 50% with limits on qty.
Small rifle primers are also gone online. grabbed 2K yesterday at the LGS without a price increase.

BMT in Seville had a dozen guys standing around waiting for background checks to happen. 2 hour plus wait and all the cheap AR's were long gone.

Crazy!!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

"Crazy"...........well put


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

I think we should stop using the term 'assault weapon' if we want to be taken seriously by non-gun enthusiasts and want to have a fighting chance against any possible AWB. Just my $.02


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Shoot, 30rd mags are till avaliable in dayton area,Im looking for (1)20rd usgi mag thou so im not having any luck on that. Oh yeah, all 223/556 is all sold out in the area. Only ammo avaliable is hornady zombie vmax at 26.99 a box, which all shops seem to have plenty of. If anyones got an avalialbe 20rd mag for a reasonable price hit me up.


----------



## drparkwood (Dec 22, 2012)

TomC said:


> Shoot, 30rd mags are till avaliable in dayton area,Im looking for (1)20rd usgi mag thou so im not having any luck on that. Oh yeah, all 223/556 is all sold out in the area. Only ammo avaliable is hornady zombie vmax at 26.99 a box, which all shops seem to have plenty of. If anyones got an avalialbe 20rd mag for a reasonable price hit me up.


Rock River Armory has 20 rd mags for 15. I just received 2 yesterday that I had ordered a week ago.

Also, Cabela's online still has steel ammo, I just ordered 10 boxes for $69 with free shipping.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I gotta have the brass ammo, my rock rivers the one especially with the wylde stainless barrel wont cycle wolf and other brands like it. RRA is all outta mags, the search for a usgi 20rd continues!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Ohio Paintball off Silver drive in CBUS still has some AR's that are not marked up.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

74,
I did the same thing in 94 and made a size able chunk of change from selling.
This time not even my wife knows what I'm stocking


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Been waiting on Rock river arms for 2.5 months and a left handed model 3 from stag for 5.5 months. With our president wanting something to submit to Congress by January don't be to certain you'll make it in time. You dont run NICS paperwork until you take possession. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got the lowers christmas eve so im good on that, im just waiting on the uppers now. They are paid in full so when they get here who knows, but it will give me time to buy a few add on's fo rthe lowers!


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

That's fantastic news. You've already run the 4473 forms for the lowers so you're in the clear. Way to be on the ball. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I never figured looking for four mags and some hunting ammo would be so difficult! Im thinking I shoulda gone for the AR-10, or 204, hunting ammo for those are still sitting quietly on the shelfs. I am trying to figure out thou, why are they buying all the hunting ammo up? I could understand the military stuff, but geeze 55-75gr soft pts and others?


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

It is certainly a circus. The ammo is still around on the internet. I've watched the price jump a 3rd in a matter of weeks. Things will calm down. Everyone doubts the power of the NRA's lobby. I doubt any of this proposed restriction makes it through congress. More than likely the end result will be more regulation at the manufacturing level so we consumers will indirectly pay for it in the end. Good luck in your quest.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Went to Walmart today to stock up on some ammo and there was hardly anything in the display case. A few boxes of 9mm, a few of 40, but no 45, no 30-30, no 22 long or short and only a few boxes of shotgun shells.

The guys said they stock the ammo on Thursdays and by the next day (which was today) there was hardly anything.

Went to another place to look for an AR-15, but they didn't have them and didn't think that they would be getting into any soon.

If you want to see a real time auction in progress to see what prices are going for, go to www.gunrunnerauctions.com.

You will be really surprised to see what weapons are going for. I think the auction ends on the 13th.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

chardoncrestliner said:


> Went to Walmart today to stock up on some ammo and there was hardly anything in the display case. A few boxes of 9mm, a few of 40, but no 45, no 30-30, no 22 long or short and only a few boxes of shotgun shells.
> 
> The guys said they stock the ammo on Thursdays and by the next day (which was today) there was hardly anything.
> 
> ...


at this point i wouldn't go anywhere to purchase anything firearm related without calling first. its safe to assume they don't have it. i got really lucky. i picked up one of the last M4s in the dayton area (after the incident which shall not be named) and the last 800 rounds of 5.56 ammo at olde english before they instituted the 100 rounds per customer limit.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Olde E had three m4's the other day, my buddy got one, as he got his the other two got bought. I talked to walmart and they told me that they would not get nor carry anymore 223/5.56 ammo. All that was on the shelfs was all! I said you sure they just wernt going to order it and he said no, that will not carry it! Dont know if he was full of it or not.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i stopped @ 2 dsg today and picked up some 223 , pmc and some reloads from ultramax . pmc were 8.99 for 20 rds and 64.99 for 150 rds of reloads.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Joe W.
What is "2 dsg" ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think it may be code for two Dicks Sporting Goods but only he knows for sure..


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think it may be code for two Dicks Sporting Goods but only he knows for sure..


Nothing like that "Ah ha" I should have known that moment. Thank.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Rod-Man said:


> Joe W.
> What is "2 dsg" ?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


yes, dicks sporting goods


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

As far as pre-ordering goes. I have used these folks for quite sometime. They always come thru. Takes awhile but you don't over pay like you would at some retail. I ordered 2 Kimber solos 2 months ago and recieved them last week. My price was under 700 each. Hell some sites are selling them for over 1100 a piece. Check them out. If you don't need it right now. this is the place to buy IMO.

http://www.rockwellarms.com/


----------

